# Good quote



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

When your know that your time is close at hand, maybe then you'll begin to understand that life down here is just a strange illusion.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

TheFallOfIdeals said:


> When your know that your time is close at hand, maybe then you'll begin to understand that life down here is just a strange illusion.


I can dig this.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

And of course i get negatively repped lol.. it was part of the lyrics to the song 'hallowed be thy name', by Iron Maiden. I wasn't trying to say that we're going to die soon, or that we are insane.


----------



## harisluvis (May 22, 2012)

You can learn good lesson from this quote: 
"Never regret anything because at one time it was exactly what you wanted".


----------

